# Secret to Longivity...?



## BlueJeans (Jan 17, 2009)

:umno: Why would I want to live that long without...MEN...?!!!

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/...men_n_6508870.html?ncid=fcbklnkushpmg00000063


----------



## FarmTechnician (Dec 25, 2014)

Same can be said for men. 

http://www.express.co.uk/life-style...or-men-now-higher-than-for-women-in-100-areas

This topic is sexist to be honest. It will do nothing but segregate even further and everything the civil rights movement did back in the 60's will be reversed. In Europe segregated seating is commonplace as women have special seating areas and men are limited to a small area of the train where women get full access. 

Men are not the problem... I don't care what Farrah Gray says (the original poster of this meme).


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

WHY would ANYONE want to live that long ANYHOW?


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Not sure about it but I do believe STRESS is the biggest health problem we have. Men can cause stress but so can women in a relationship, and being with out a mate/helper can cause just as much stress. If I didnt have any health problems, pain, had a good mind, and enough income to keep me happy I guess I could deal with living that long. But if you need help to tend to personal needs , driving, shopping , house work ect and had to relile on others all the time then no I would not want to live to 108 if I had to fight to get help. (like now)


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

FarmTechnician said:


> In Europe segregated seating is commonplace as women have special seating areas and men are limited to a small area of the train where women get full access.


You are joking aren't you?


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

Yes stress is a killer. But also, I think processed food. A Danish chef once wrote that there were many elderly who attributed their long life to a certain diet but the one thing that he could see was that they mostly ate homegrown, home prepared food. Why, even the queen of England eats home grown:happy2:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

er, that's castle grown LOL


----------



## FarmTechnician (Dec 25, 2014)

reneedarley said:


> You are joking aren't you?


I wish I was....

"In September 2014, Parliamentary Under Secretary for transport Claire Perry MP mentioned a possible revival of the women-only carriages idea during a speech to a fringe event at the Conservative Party conference." 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Women-only_passenger_car

Japan and India are the biggest countries catering to this new idea of segregation. 

http://dailytrojan.com/2015/01/20/separate-buses-are-not-equal/

http://en.rocketnews24.com/2013/07/20/has-japans-preferential-treatment-of-women-gone-too-far/


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I don't believe all those explanations for why people live to a ripe old age. she must have had a man or 2 that did her wrong and she's now tarring them all with the same brush. like some I could name. my grandfather lived to that age and older and he had 4 wives that I know of. I'm hoping I still like men far into my older years. some would say I'm there now but don't you believe it! ~Georgia.


----------



## FarmTechnician (Dec 25, 2014)

newfieannie said:


> I don't believe all those explanations for why people live to a ripe old age. she must have had a man or 2 that did her wrong and she's now tarring them all with the same brush. like some I could name. my grandfather lived to that age and older and he had 4 wives that I know of. I'm hoping I still like men far into my older years. some would say I'm there now but don't you believe it! ~Georgia.


I agree. All it takes is one bad apple to leave a very bitter taste in your mouth......


----------



## BlueJeans (Jan 17, 2009)

When I stop loving men, grab a shovel...'cause I'm DEAD. :happy2:

I have decided that I have NO desire to live longer than my peers !!! Already I have lost so many friends my age that sometimes I can't find anybody who remembers events or people I do !!! That is not fun at all !!!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

so true. all of my old friends are dropping like flies. 5 since the new year alone. they all had problems though. diabetes, heart trouble stuff like that. good thing I make friends very easily. ~Georgia.


----------



## spacecase0 (Jul 12, 2012)

this post needs deleted, forgot to add formatting on this one and it will not let me delete it


----------



## spacecase0 (Jul 12, 2012)

if you really want to live a long time, there is good research on it, 
http://www.sens.org/ 
and many of the things they have found have quite simple solutions that are already on the market 
that is if anyone really cares (because I sure don't, I just like technology) 
and I have yet to find anyone that cares enough to bother doing something about it


----------



## BlueJeans (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you for the link. I don't want to live one hour past the point I'm living. I want to be 100% alive...or 100% dead....not trapped between.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

BlueJeans said:


> Thank you for the link. I don't want to live one hour past the point I'm living. I want to be 100% alive...or 100% dead....not trapped between.


Amen!!!!

Mon


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

FarmboyBill said:


> er, that's castle grown LOL


Now Bill, you know what we British say "our home is our castle":happy2:


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

FarmTechnician said:


> I wish I was....
> 
> "In September 2014, Parliamentary Under Secretary for transport Claire Perry MP mentioned a possible revival of the women-only carriages idea during a speech to a fringe event at the Conservative Party conference."
> 
> ...


Oh, I feel more assured now. Claire Perry is an idiot and it was at a fringe event. And we haven't annexed India or Japan into Europe yet. No plans on doing it in the near or distant future. (Might export Ms.Perry );-)


----------



## FarmTechnician (Dec 25, 2014)

reneedarley said:


> Oh, I feel more assured now. Claire Perry is an idiot and it was at a fringe event. And we haven't annexed India or Japan into Europe yet. No plans on doing it in the near or distant future. (Might export Ms.Perry );-)


http://www.seat61.com/citynightline.htm#.VMCpNSvF9W8

Women only cars all across Europe.... Kinda brings back memories of "white only" cars huh baby boomers?


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

O.K I agree with you then. But I must admit, as an older European, I would not feel easy sleeping with male strangers on a train. I apologise, I didn't realise you did that in the States. I also feel uneasy at the mixed wards they have in hospitals now but that is the way things are going.
When younger,at conventions, by mistaken name I was sometimes put in hotel rooms with men and I always felt uneasy about it.:ashamed:


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

All this coed restrooms and things are crazy to me. It doesn't matter if it should be done or not, I don't want to use the restroom where men are free to come and go also. I just can't understand why they would build restrooms like this. The world has gone mad and I want off!!


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

FarmTechnician said:


> http://www.seat61.com/citynightline.htm#.VMCpNSvF9W8
> 
> 
> 
> Women only cars all across Europe.... Kinda brings back memories of "white only" cars huh baby boomers?



I checked out the link and I'm not sure how you can compare same sex only sleeping cars via train travel to whites only cars before segregation. Seems like common sense to me as far as the sleeping cars are concerned. I would not travel in that fashion if I were expected to share such accommodations with men I didn't know. Kinda like comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I love men!!
They are my favorite flavor!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I love men!!
> They are my favorite flavor!


Mine to but I don't want to relieve myself or sleep with strange ones I don't know!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Bring it on boys....


----------



## FarmTechnician (Dec 25, 2014)

reneedarley said:


> O.K I agree with you then. But I must admit, as an older European, I would not feel easy sleeping with male strangers on a train. I apologise, I didn't realise you did that in the States. I also feel uneasy at the mixed wards they have in hospitals now but that is the way things are going.
> When younger,at conventions, by mistaken name I was sometimes put in hotel rooms with men and I always felt uneasy about it.:ashamed:



Here in America, Men and Women are almost on the verge of unisex bathrooms. Our trains don't have segregated seating. If you are rich enough to afford a sleeper, it's yours regardless of race, religion, gender, or disabilities. I was shocked to see most civilized countries still segregating over gender. But then again, American women usually have pepper spray up to a .357 magnum with a 3" barrel sitting calmly in her purse....


----------



## FarmTechnician (Dec 25, 2014)

rkintn said:


> I checked out the link and I'm not sure how you can compare same sex only sleeping cars via train travel to whites only cars before segregation. Seems like common sense to me as far as the sleeping cars are concerned. I would not travel in that fashion if I were expected to share such accommodations with men I didn't know. Kinda like comparing apples to oranges.


Ever been on an American Amtrak? Why are there unisex bathrooms? Why are there no female only cars? Why is everyone treated the same?

Either American women really are tougher than their European counterparts, or European women have a 3rd nipple and nobody is allowed to see.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

FarmTechnician said:


> Ever been on an American Amtrak? Why are there unisex bathrooms? Why are there no female only cars? Why is everyone treated the same?
> 
> 
> 
> Either American women really are tougher than their European counterparts, or European women have a 3rd nipple and nobody is allowed to see.



Actually I have been on Amtrak and unisex bathrooms there are a little different than same sex sleeping cars. The bathrooms I remember were one seaters and you could lock the door. I didn't have to pee with some dude standing or sitting next to me. 

LOL nothing like arguing just for the sake of arguing. This whole debate is kinda stoopid. Have fun


----------



## FarmTechnician (Dec 25, 2014)

rkintn said:


> LOL nothing like arguing just for the sake of arguing. This whole debate is kinda stoopid. Have fun


This thread wasn't created for serious discussion on improving the human race....


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

FarmTechnician said:


> This thread wasn't created for serious discussion on improving the human race....



I wasn't talking about the whole thread.


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

I think I will go back to stirring my porridge and keep away from men - well, at least for a while:stirpot:


----------



## FarmTechnician (Dec 25, 2014)

rkintn said:


> I wasn't talking about the whole thread.


No, you were making a snide comment to just some guy that gets a little pissed off when he's made out to be the enemy figure. 

This thread, even though the OP disagreed with the article, was only intended to spark heated discussion about if men are worth it. I'm tired of this war against men. I'm sick of logging on to facebook to see several sexist memes from groups like #killallmen and #menaretheproblem every day. Most come from Farrah Gray, which is where I found this crap as Facebook has been trying to convert me to gynocentrism since I joined with "suggested posts".


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

FarmTechnician said:


> No, you were making a snide comment to just some guy that gets a little pissed off when he's made out to be the enemy figure.
> 
> 
> 
> This thread, even though the OP disagreed with the article, was only intended to spark heated discussion about if men are worth it. I'm tired of this war against men. I'm sick of logging on to facebook to see several sexist memes from groups like #killallmen and #menaretheproblem every day. Most come from Farrah Gray, which is where I found this crap as Facebook has been trying to convert me to gynocentrism since I joined with "suggested posts".



Maybe you should be online less if it bothers you so much. Like someone said earlier, I like men they are my favorite flavor. I have no use for bitter people of either sex and there are plenty of both to go around here and no matter where you look.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I think if we're that mad about the discussion, we should all take off our angry boots and put on our happy sandals!
Anyhow, I don't wanna share restrooms with men because they get to use urinals. I don't wanna see the random privates, thanks.
But I could care less who I'm sleeping near. Just because the person is a man, doesn't make me either more or less afraid of them. I view all humans with the same caution. To me, a woman is just as likely to stab you or steal your money as a man. I'm with Laura. Stay well equipped to deal with a situation with either sex.


----------



## FarmTechnician (Dec 25, 2014)

rkintn said:


> Maybe you should be online less if it bothers you so much.


You know.... You are right. I don't know what I was thinking joining a forum with "like-minded" people to mingle with and share ideas of improving life expecting anything different than what I see everywhere else. You just saved me $12.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

FarmTechnician said:


> You know.... You are right. I don't know what I was thinking joining a forum with "like-minded" people to mingle with and share ideas of improving life expecting anything different than what I see everywhere else. You just saved me $12.


I am truly sorry that you didn't find the "like-minded" people you were looking for. You paid to join Homesteading Today?


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

we should all take off our angry boots and put on our happy sandals!

Handymama!, I love this!, happy sandals are the best*


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I had a manager who always was angry and wore boots to work. Ran into him in his off time and he was happy and wearing sandals. From then on, when he got mad at work I would tell him to go put on his happy sandals, and he would grin.
It was a real situation that turned out to be a metaphor for life forever after that lol.


----------



## BlueJeans (Jan 17, 2009)

My apologies. I considered the original link to be just delightful advice from a charming 109 yr. old lady. No intention here of dropping a grenade in anyone's britches.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

FarmTechnician said:


> You know.... You are right. I don't know what I was thinking joining a forum with "like-minded" people to mingle with and share ideas of improving life expecting anything different than what I see everywhere else. You just saved me $12.


$12? You were considering paying to join a forum that bashes half of the worlds population? 

Hmm.

I hope you do not mean here, as this forum is free!

At any rate, I grew up under female bashing, then male bashing got popular, and both of them bore me. Life is too short and arguing never seems to change the other persons mind ayways. So I do not visit gender-bashing sites of any kind because they are boring and pointless. 

The best thing about homesteading is that the critters and the plants do not CARE which gender is wielding the hoe or carrying the food! And that is the way I LIKE it!


----------



## BlueJeans (Jan 17, 2009)

Indeed...some men are jerks...some women are shrews...but so what? Not all are; and to color a gender the same...is just silly in my view. Life is too short...and too long...to waste on or with not-nice persons....when there are nice ones everywhere !!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Sure, you can give up drinking & smoking, exercise more, and take your lipitor & baby aspirin. You'll live a few more years if you do. But is longevity the objective, or is living your life the way you want to live your objective?

I'm always astounded at how many people I went to high school with haven't made it this far. Some of them I can say positively weren't living a lifestyle of someone who wanted to be alive in his 90s. But that was their choice, and they knew it ahead of time.

I don't abuse myself, but I like pizza and I'll have a little wine. I don't mind taking a low dose of lipitor & aspirin, like a lot of us in our 60s. But I also don't know that living well into my 90s is my objective either. They tell me that you look at death differently when you reach your 80s.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Would that be early 80's or late 80's?

Mon


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

frogmammy said:


> Would that be early 80's or late 80's?
> 
> Mon


Not sure. My mother is 87 and says she looks at death differently than she used to.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

My aunt is 88. Quit her job because she had a grandson that was dying of cancer, and she wanted to be free to help her daughter with the boy. She says that when he's gone, she's going back to work...has a couple of opportunities lined up, she says. Staying home is boring.

My dad is 92...no one knows for SURE what he's doing because they can't catch him to ask. However, I am sure it involves biscuits & gravy and wild women.

Mon


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

reneedarley said:


> Yes stress is a killer. But also, I think processed food. A Danish chef once wrote that there were many elderly who attributed their long life to a certain diet but the one thing that he could see was that they mostly ate homegrown, home prepared food. Why, *even the queen of England eats home grown* :happy2:


Yes, the British royal family are known for their longevity and their promotion of home grown, organically grown pesticide/steroid free foods, and moderation in everything including healthy outdoor exercise. 

But that is not all. In addition to resorting to modern medical methods when it's needed the entire royal family use and promote homeopathy and have done so for at least the past 2 centuries if not longer. They sponsor the London Homeopathic Hospital and there is a Royal Homeopath appointed to the family. The Royals also use homeopathic remedies to treat their animals. 

The British royal family are not the only Royals to use homeopathy. All the European Royals have been very taken with homeopathy. This has included the royal families of Belgium, Netherlands, Denmark, Sweden, Norway, Austria, Portugal, Spain, Greece, Germany, England and Russia.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Neighbor just sent me a vid of a woman 101 driving her pristine 1930 Packard Coupe. Pretty neat.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Avoid going in a hospital. They have a terrible record of people not living thru the experience.

Move. Proven fact most accidents happen within 25 miles of home.


----------



## qtkitty (Apr 17, 2005)

Wait a darn minute! I thought sex was supposed to relieve stress :what: or was that chocolate? 

As for public bathrooms being co-ed, so be it I will be in the stall, since I still am confused at how your supposed to sit on the urinal to go. I haven't been long distance on a train, so could care less.

When I was 19 I had a probably 50 something male coworker walk into the break room and tell me to make him coffee. I told him no first I didn't know how and second if he wanted coffee he could make it himself. Common sense to me. His first response was to ask me if I was a lesbian. Seriously? Second response was to ask if I was one of those feminist man hater virgins.  So guys getting picked on I don't buy.


----------



## qtkitty (Apr 17, 2005)

Oh and my great grandfather had Alzheimer's and passed at 99. My grands are in their 80's and when they call my mom they read over the obituaries weekly local newspaper to see who died. My mom and grandparents joke its to check if they died this week, but I fond it extremely morbid. Every week they know someone who has passed.

I want to live to a good old age, but not old enough that I start feeling I am alone... If that makes since


----------



## FarmTechnician (Dec 25, 2014)

Terri said:


> $12? You were considering paying to join a forum that bashes half of the worlds population?
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> ...


I did not join this forum (and consider supporting it) to see any kind of gender bashing. I even mentioned right off the bat this thread should be deleted as it serves to piss some of us off. Considering the majority of people on this thread are not men, I do see why they would not take offense to this. Most men walk away. I choose to speak out instead of put my head down and just take it. 

I don't know where you people get that I'm sexist. God forbid I even the playing field for if I were to post a thread telling men to stay away for their financial futures with a heavy article behind it or two, I'm sure we would find a female who would feel the same as I do now. Vilified.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Getting divorced added to my longevity because she was no longer here to accidentally mix my medication up with the dogs meds.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

FarmTechnician said:


> ...I even mentioned right off the bat this thread should be deleted as it serves to p*** *some* of us off....


Some, or_ ONE????_ 

After being here almost eight years, I think I am qualified to say this: I am willing to bet 5 of my Uncle Vito's gators that 99.9% of the men in this forum do not feel the least bit offended by any of the posts made by women on this thread. (Just so you know, the men here are very vocal about their opinions, and do not hesitate to express them.) Although most of us here have normal skin, there are a few thin-skinned ones that sometimes sound a little like sunburned bobcats when stepped on. Even _they_ would not find offense in this matter. I know them well enough to say that, lol.

There is an old saying that if you treat everything with the seriousness of a life and death matter, then prepare to die a lot of times. 

Please lighten up dear, or you may have a stroke or a mess of ulcers before you are 40... And I hope you take this advice in the helpful spirit it is intended. 




.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

TnAndy said:


> Avoid going in a hospital. They have a terrible record of people not living thru the experience.


ha ha...around here we call the hospital The Roach Motel -- _"You check in but don't check out!"_


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

FarmTechnician said:


> I did not join this forum (and consider supporting it) to see any kind of gender bashing. I even mentioned right off the bat this thread should be deleted as it serves to piss some of us off. Considering the majority of people on this thread are not men, I do see why they would not take offense to this. Most men walk away. I choose to speak out instead of put my head down and just take it.
> 
> I don't know where you people get that I'm sexist. God forbid I even the playing field for if I were to post a thread telling men to stay away for their financial futures with a heavy article behind it or two, I'm sure we would find a female who would feel the same as I do now. Vilified.


I think it's crappy when people bash with a broad brush.
Stereo types are in place for a reason......but there are exceptions to every rule.
You know what I think would be very cool?

If all the 'good men' who were 'good husbands' that got screwed over by so-in-so ex wives could meet all the 'good women' those 'good wives' who got screwed over by their so-in-so ex husbands; that way 2 good people could get together, and know what it's like to be treated well by the opposite sex!!

That would be extremely cool.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

FarmTechnician said:


> I did not join this forum (and consider supporting it) to see any kind of gender bashing. I even mentioned right off the bat this thread should be deleted as it serves to piss some of us off. Considering the majority of people on this thread are not men, I do see why they would not take offense to this. Most men walk away. I choose to speak out instead of put my head down and just take it.
> 
> I don't know where you people get that I'm sexist. God forbid I even the playing field for if I were to post a thread telling men to stay away for their financial futures with a heavy article behind it or two, I'm sure we would find a female who would feel the same as I do now. Vilified.


I think that every living person has been bashed for their gender at one time. I do not like it. I also cannot change it. 

We keep the bashing of ANY sort down, here, but when a 100 year old woman advises women to "stay away from men" she is making a joke, and (almost) everybody laughs because women have no intention of staying away from men, just as men have no intention of staying away from women. It was never intended by the elderly person as bashing. And that is why it was not deleted.

I am sorry you were offended!


----------

